# My Assistant



## Roy (Oct 14, 2010)

Found my assistant taking a siesta in a pot under a bench.






Yes, a young Echidna I heard crashing around in the old shadehouse.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 14, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Ernie (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, I thought one of your cacti toppled off its bench.  

When we first moved in our new place, we had a minor ant problem. My wife was curious if anteaters make good pets?


----------



## Darin (Oct 14, 2010)

Any chance you could train that critter to eat mealy bugs and scale??? If so, you could make a mint exporting them to orchid growers


----------



## Shiva (Oct 14, 2010)

This one looks like a pot bound Echidna.


----------



## Candace (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: 
and be careful on how you ask him to leave!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2010)

cute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2010)

Seems like a prickly situation to me. I chid you not.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol. Looks like a durian gone bad...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 14, 2010)

Shiva said:


> This one looks like a pot bound Echidna.



Agreed. That definitely needs a repotting.


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice Roy. Echidna's aren't something you see a lot. I have done a lot of bushwalking over the years and have only encountered them on a handful of occasions. For those outside Australia, when you come across an Echidna they normally bury themselves into the soil with just there spikes protruding. They are very difficult to dislodge when they do this. They are like a rock.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2010)

cool assistant!!! Is he helpful? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

Different! THanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2010)

cute!!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> cool assistant!!! Is he helpful? Jean



Most helpful Jean, cleans things up nicely. Knows how to destroy poly boxes anyway.


----------

